# Harbor Freight lathe bits.



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

hey guys I was just browsing thrugh my favorite store harbor freight and I came acrost these http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38886 they are lathe bits 1/4 inch just like we use in rc. now if you look at the prodcuts obviously I wont be able to use the one set of bits because i have a right side cutting comm lathe. But I was just wondering if any of you guys thought that this is a good deal or if i should keep shoping because I realy need a new carbide bit for my lathe and this looks to be like a good deal. also I could sell the other set of bits to a person who has a left side cutting lathe and then I would only have 2 wasted bits that I could probably give out or sell to someone. 


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I bought this set from harbor freight about a year ago. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39931

It has replaceable/indexable bits. I'm still on my first insert a year later...... I have indexed it once..... They work fine. Nice smooth and shiny cuts.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Get the indexable bit set. You effectively get 15 usable cutting points in that set of 5 bits even though you will only use one of the holders.

After you wear the bits out, go to Enco (www.use-enco.com) and get the TiN coated replacement bits. They last longer than the regular carbide and I think they cut better too.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

wow I have no clue how i missed those indexing bits from harbor freight. but they look very nice. now I have a question about them. can all of them be used to turn comms or can i only use the ones that are designed for that and the rest i will have to sell? 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The indexable tips are all the same and fit each of the holders. You use the one holder that is right for your lathe, and use the tips from the other holders when the first one wears out. I really doubt anyone would buy the holders without the tips, but you can try. The holders are actually kind of junk (they are roughly machined) but that doesn't make any difference because that is not what cuts your com. The total price on those things is such that you are effectively paying only for the tips.

The holders may be too long for some lathes (depending on how the lathe is constructed). I had to cut the end off of the one I use in my lathe. But like I said - they are junk - it was east to cut with a hacksaw.

Actually, if it turns out that you need to use a different one than I use, I might buy one of the holders from you if you don't need the one that I use for my lathe.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

Interesting, I never saw the indexed ones either, are they Homer Simpson easy to use ? 

I have used http://www.mcmaster.com/ for a long time. 3.50 for a bit.. (search for: Carbide Lathe Bits). They also have the indexed... hummmm


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Jim Smith said:


> Interesting, I never saw the indexed ones either, are they Homer Simpson easy to use ?
> 
> I have used http://www.mcmaster.com/ for a long time. 3.50 for a bit.. (search for: Carbide Lathe Bits). They also have the indexed... hummmm


Jim,

I used bits from McMaster too until I found someplace to get these 1/4" shank indexable bits.

Most machine tooling doesn't get smaller than 3/8 shank. Mike Hall has a lathe made to take the 3/8 bits. That is where I got the idea. I had to search a while for mine since my lathe will only take 1/4" shank bits. These are oriented to hobby size machines. I have been very satisfied with the ones I am using. (However, you want to get a good quality Torx bit to tighten the hold-down screw as the ones that come with the kits are junk.) As noted, I use TiN coated inserts rather than plain carbide. I think they last much longer (per point) than uncoated carbide. Plus there are three points per insert. :thumbsup: 

Buying in bulk (10 at a time) you can get the TiN coated inserts for around $4 each. If you decide to get an indexable bit set and want to try a TiN coated bit, I'll sell you one for my cost.

Kind of funny: I consider the holders junk and the torx key that comes with it junk, but thet do a great job because the junk part is not what cuts the com.


----------



## A-team:T4 (Sep 25, 2006)

Do yo have the part # from the use-enco.com tips?


----------

